# System MTN bindings



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

Anybody know what the deal with these is? I can't seem to find anything on Google besides sales listings. They look for all the world like a Gnu knock-off. They seem to have good reviews but I'm still sketchy. I mostly prefer Flow and Gnu with a slight leaning toward Gnus. At this point I'm just to bolster my binding collection as it currently isn't up to par with my quiver and I don't feel like swapping bindings between boards all season. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

It's a Fastec. Same thing as GNU and older Nidecker. They're an OE brand that sells their bindings to brand's to put their name on and pick varying materials to build them, but they all have the same basic shapes and peices.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Bataleon,

System is a Wiredsport Brand and the System MTN is one of our models. It uses the Fastec rear entry System. You may also want to consider the System LTX which offers some really nice upgrades. Both carry our 3 Year Warranty. I hope that you will be very pleased with the material spec, the quality and the performance. We did a Stoker on the LTX here last season: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/220649-x-mas-stoker-giveaway-system-ltx.html .

STOKED!


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Bataleon,
> 
> System is a Wiredsport Brand and the System MTN is one of our models. It uses the Fastec rear entry System. You may also want to consider the System LTX which offers some really nice upgrades. Both carry our 3 Year Warranty. I hope that you will be very pleased with the material spec, the quality and the performance. We did a Stoker on the LTX here last season: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/220649-x-mas-stoker-giveaway-system-ltx.html .
> 
> STOKED!


Whirred. If it more or less works like my Gnus and will hold up as well that's all I need to sell me. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Bataleon85 said:


> Whirred. If it more or less works like my Gnus and will hold up as well that's all I need to sell me.


What is your Foot Size/Boot Size? I may be able to off-season stoke you a bit


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

Hair over 27.5 feet. I rock a 9.5 boot.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Bataleon85 said:


> Hair over 27.5 feet. I rock a 9.5 boot.


Nice. You will be a great fit in the LTX. PM me and I will get you a an early season forum deal.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Wiredsport said:


> Nice. You will be a great fit in the LTX. PM me and I will get you a an early season forum deal.


How stiff are the LTX bindings?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

phillyphan said:


> How stiff are the LTX bindings?


This is a softer all mountain model. They are dialed for full play mode. They are rad for freestyle and great as a softer all mountain binding (I am 170 and love them as a pow binding as well). Lighter riders will of course get more response/less flex. 

STOKED!


----------



## Funks (Dec 28, 2015)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Bataleon,
> 
> System is a Wiredsport Brand and the System MTN is one of our models. It uses the Fastec rear entry System. You may also want to consider the System LTX which offers some really nice upgrades. Both carry our 3 Year Warranty. I hope that you will be very pleased with the material spec, the quality and the performance. We did a Stoker on the LTX here last season: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/220649-x-mas-stoker-giveaway-system-ltx.html .
> 
> STOKED!


Wired, any plans on offering a higher end one? Multientry similar to the Gnu Freedoms or Slab.One Multientry?


----------

